# 5 arrested in raid on suspected fencing, drug operation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By JOSEPH R. LaPlante, Standard-Times staff writer

WAREHAM - Two Middleboro couples and a Plymouth man were arraigned in District Court on Monday on charges related to a fencing operation that might be connected to a rash of local break-ins and the alleged manufacture of rock cocaine. 
The five were arrested after state and local police armed with a search warrant raided a house and a garage at 1 Wilbur St., Middleboro, on Friday. 
Law enforcement officers recovered goods, electronics and narcotics valued at $30,000 to $40,000, police said. 
Police seized hundreds of tools, computers, video games, CDs, stereos, custom windows, insulation, televisions, lawnmowers, video equipment, jewelry and cocaine, according to police reports. 
The following were arraigned in Wareham District Court, according to Plymouth County Assistant District Attorney Bridget Norton Middleton. 
Lloyd G. Moquin, 43, charged with receiving stolen property worth more than $250, possession of cocaine, possession of cocaine with intent to distribute, conspiracy to violate drug laws and manufacturing rock cocaine. 
He also had a warrant for an unrelated charge of breaking and entering at night. He is being held at the Plymouth County House of Correction for violating probation. He is scheduled for a pretrial conference on Nov. 20. 
Noelle J. (Tremblay) Moquin, 29, Lloyd Moquin's wife, charged with conspiracy to violate drug laws. She also had four warrants for drugs, breaking and entering at night, assault and battery on an officer and probation violations. She pleaded guilty to the new charges and will serve one year of probation with drug screenings. 
Harold B. Moquin, 47, Lloyd Moquin's cousin, charged with conspiracy to violate drug laws. 
He received a bail warning, which means violation of any law that leads to his arrest could send him to the House of Correction for up to 60 days; he is scheduled for a pretrial conference Nov. 20. 
Cheryl Moquin, 44, Harold Moquin's wife, charged with conspiracy to violate drug laws. She was released with a bail warning, and is scheduled for a pretrial conference Nov. 20. Harold and Cheryl Moquin were living at the Relax Inn in Middleboro. 
Jason Miranda, 31, of 912 Plymouth St. was charged with conspiracy to violate drug laws. He received a bail warning and is scheduled for a pretrial conference Nov. 20. 
Ms. Middleton said police are still determining the owners of property recovered in the raid and the investigation is continuing. Police said all items, however, did come from homes that had been broken into recently. 
It was unclear yesterday whether any of the items were taken from SouthCoast homes or cars owned by SouthCoast residents. 
Those who suspect that their property might be included in the items seized can contact Middleboro police.

Contact Joseph R. LaPlante at 
[email protected]


----------

